# Hibachi House cookbook.



## pcieluck

I know it represents a very small (and maybe unauthentic) part of Japanese cuisine, but I take a look at Japanese cookbooks in the book stores and find lots of sushi recipes. I don't have anything against sushi, but sushi grade fish is near impossible to find in my area. And ultimately, I'm a huge Asian fusion fan and interested in recipes from the Japanese steak houses. Any recommendations? I've found google not so helpful.


----------



## phatch

Todd Wilbur has cloned many of Benihana's recipes in his various Top Secret Recipe books. You'd have to buy a number of his books to get all the Benihana stuff. You can also pay  to download individual recipes from his site, wwwtopsecretrecipes which might be a cheaper route if all you want is Benihana recipes. 

The library is also your friend in these cases.


----------



## kyheirloomer

I don't know about cookbooks. But a quick google under "Japanese grill recipes," "hibachi recipes," and "Benihana recipes" yielded dozens of possibilities.


----------



## pcieluck

searching teppanyaki is getting me a little better results, still not awesome. I'm thinking my best approach might be to go into my asian cookbooks and... I'll need to invent a word for this... but de-stir-fry some of the recipes... know what I mean? Maybe take some stir-fry dishes and separate the components, keeping the proteins whole.


----------



## sir lancelot

garlic butter....... hahaha i was a chef at benihana and am currently working at hikuni.the main ingredient to everything is garlic butter if you have a hibachi at your house everything is very simple and can be learned just by going to whatever hibachi grill is in your area the main part of hibachi isn't its complex recipes its all about the show and you getting to see the food being prepped in front of your face.hope this helps next time you go t a benihana just examine what the chef does as he is supposed to call out every ingredient before he puts it to the grill. if he doesn't simply ask him what hes putting on the food i guarantee you hell tell you.


----------

